# Infundibulum#1 by sound dust review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 1, 2018)

*INFUNDIBULUM#1 by Sound Dust Review*

http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/infundibulum1 (INFUNDIBULUM#1) is an arpeggiator machine that creates polyrhythms and very exotic sounding tones by combining several instruments. If you wonder where the name was originating from: An infundibulum (Latin) is a funnel-shaped cavity or organ.

http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/infundibulum1 (INFUNDIBULUM#1) used three sample oscillators with 20 great sample sets in each (two pianos, music box, Rhodes, tuning forks, MS10, marimba, chime bars, charango, mbira, Wasp and many more). Plus an amazing multi-arpeggiator for each sample oscillator with independent step length, rate, speed, and swing adjustment plus a variety of arp modes.

INFUNDIBULUM generates a musical composition, all based on the combination of sounds that are included. It is spiced up with effects which inject artifacts and stretching.






INFUNDIBULUM#1 by Sound Dust Featured
Full review here:
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/04/29/infundibulum1-by-sound-dust-review/


----------

